# Insideline test 2011 GTR



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

2012 Nissan GT-R Full Test and Video


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

0 - 60 3.1 !!

It appears that the 2009/10 cars should be able to have the LC upgraded as it appears to be solely software related!

D


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

In a way you kinda have to thank the Porsche turbo S, I wonder without it's 3.0s times would Nissan have given the 2011 a proper launch control (or whatever their calling it)


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

All very interesting; I am fascinated as to how they have arrived at a sustainable launch, after the LC1 debacle ( my only downer on the car )

Assuming the 'no hardware modifications' is true, and the launch revs are comparable to LC1, then the only variables to adjust would seem to be clutch bite and presence, or not, of wheel spin.

The review talks about some spin being evident. 

Given a softening of clutch bite would on the face of it , run counter to achieving the fastest get away, have the engineers achieved launch by, transferring some stress from tranny to tires?


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Zed Ed said:


> Assuming the 'no hardware modifications' is true, and the launch revs are comparable to LC1, then the only variables to adjust would seem to be clutch bite and presence, or not, of wheel spin.


Do you really think Nissan would admit to a hardware mod if it had been done? I would bet that even if the physical size of the offending gear is the same, it will either be a better grade steel or have a different heat treatment to the previous version (or a combination of both).

Regardless of of how it's done the GTR is still impressive for achieving such a time considering its overall weight and the available power.


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Great write up, 3.1 sec thats impressive for such a heavy car. 

If the 2011 530bhp can do 3.1 sec what would a modified 585bhp car do?


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Do you really think Nissan would admit to a hardware mod if it had been done?


The fact that the car has more power, I expect, 'legitimises' any gearbox strengthening, lol.


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

vxrcymru said:


> Great write up, 3.1 sec thats impressive for such a heavy car.
> 
> If the 2011 530bhp can do 3.1 sec what would a modified 585bhp car do?


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

What's the above time from Ben? What's the Cars specs?


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

bobel said:


> What's the above time from Ben? What's the Cars specs?


bruce's gtr last summer with 600hp on dyno. decat, 90mm ex, 76mm intake & 800cc injectors. oem turbo.


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

Should have guessed, after reading about it in redline, it's had some fairly aggressive weight saving too if I remember correctly.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

vxrcymru said:


> Great write up, 3.1 sec thats impressive for such a heavy car.
> 
> If the 2011 530bhp can do 3.1 sec what would a modified 585bhp car do?


Nissan have already tested it at 2.9s.

Totally agree that substantial gearbox and engine mods have taken place and Nissan just won't admit to it, so as to not "lose face".


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Do you really think Nissan would admit to a hardware mod if it had been done? I would bet that even if the physical size of the offending gear is the same, it will either be a better grade steel or have a different heat treatment to the previous version (or a combination of both).
> 
> Regardless of of how it's done the GTR is still impressive for achieving such a time considering its overall weight and the available power.





David.Yu said:


> Nissan have already tested it at 2.9s.
> 
> Totally agree that substantial gearbox and engine mods have taken place and Nissan just won't admit to it, so as to not "lose face".


If someone has ordered the MY11 car please dissasemble the gearbox for us and compare the parts inside the gearbox to know the truth about the changes in the TM or just ECU.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

enshiu said:


> If someone has ordered the MY11 car please dissasemble the gearbox for us and compare the parts inside the gearbox to know the truth about the changes in the TM or just ECU.


Er, ok... :chuckle:
Why would anyone agree to do that?


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

enshiu said:


> If someone has ordered the MY11 car please dissasemble the gearbox for us and compare the parts inside the gearbox to know the truth about the changes in the TM or just ECU.


Yeah, sign me up for that ... NOT! :chuckle:

It would be nice to know but not by striping my new gearbox down, TBH I think the best we can hope for is an improvement in the finish and quality of the parts than have been prone to failure.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

Arcam said:


> Yeah, sign me up for that ... NOT! :chuckle:
> 
> It would be nice to know but not by striping my new gearbox down, TBH I think the best we can hope for is an improvement in the finish and quality of the parts than have been prone to failure.


Thank you for your reply,

I bet there are hidden facts that we do not know from Nissan.

Oh please gearbox don't break.

** *** * that gearbox won't break. 4K launches for 500bhp+ is killing the GR6 for sure.

Even it's under warranty you still got no car for the time being if your transmission breaks.

regards,


----------

